# Kann jemand mit dieser Exception was anfangen? (JBoss)



## peez (15. Jan 2011)

Ich kriege sporadisch im Jboss 6 die u.g. Exception. Sagt mir leider gar nichts ausser, dass es irgendwas mit der Datenbank / Hibernate etc. zu tun haben muss. Kann jemand von euch evt. was damit anfangen?


```
14:51:25,051 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.jta.logging.loggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.internal.jta.resources.arjunacore.SynchronizationImple] SynchronizationImple.afterCompletion - failed for org.jboss.jpa.deployment.ManagedEntityManagerFactory$SessionSynchronization@dd60f1 with exception java.lang.NullPointerException: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.hibernate.connection.DatasourceConnectionProvider.closeConnection(DatasourceConnectionProvider.java:97)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.closeConnection(ConnectionManager.java:474)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.cleanup(ConnectionManager.java:408)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.close(ConnectionManager.java:347)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.close(SessionImpl.java:335)
	at org.hibernate.ejb.EntityManagerImpl.close(EntityManagerImpl.java:150)
	at org.jboss.jpa.deployment.ManagedEntityManagerFactory$SessionSynchronization.afterCompletion(ManagedEntityManagerFactory.java:138)
	at com.arjuna.ats.internal.jta.resources.arjunacore.SynchronizationImple.afterCompletion(SynchronizationImple.java:126)
	at com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TwoPhaseCoordinator.afterCompletion(TwoPhaseCoordinator.java:383)
	at com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TwoPhaseCoordinator.cancel(TwoPhaseCoordinator.java:116)
	at com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.AtomicAction.cancel(AtomicAction.java:229)
	at com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TransactionReaper.doCancellations(TransactionReaper.java:471)
	at com.arjuna.ats.internal.arjuna.coordinator.ReaperWorkerThread.run(ReaperWorkerThread.java:91)

14:51:25,051 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TwoPhaseCoordinator_4] TwoPhaseCoordinator.afterCompletion - returned failure for SynchronizationImple< 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef34, org.jboss.jpa.deployment.ManagedEntityManagerFactory$SessionSynchronization@dd60f1 >
14:51:25,052 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TransactionReaper_7] - TransactionReaper::doCancellations worker Thread[Thread-13,5,jboss] successfully canceled TX 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31
14:51:25,055 WARN  [org.hibernate.util.JDBCExceptionReporter] SQL Error: 0, SQLState: null
14:51:25,056 ERROR [org.hibernate.util.JDBCExceptionReporter] Transaction is not active: tx=TransactionImple < ac, BasicAction: 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31 status: ActionStatus.ABORTED >; - nested throwable: (javax.resource.ResourceException: Transaction is not active: tx=TransactionImple < ac, BasicAction: 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31 status: ActionStatus.ABORTED >)
14:51:25,056 INFO  [org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener] Error performing load command: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.handledNonSpecificException(SQLStateConverter.java:132)
	at org.hibernate.exception.SQLStateConverter.convert(SQLStateConverter.java:120)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:66)
	at org.hibernate.exception.JDBCExceptionHelper.convert(JDBCExceptionHelper.java:52)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:449)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.getConnection(ConnectionManager.java:167)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.prepareQueryStatement(AbstractBatcher.java:161)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.prepareQueryStatement(Loader.java:1597)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:718)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:271)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.loadEntity(Loader.java:1907)
	at org.hibernate.loader.entity.AbstractEntityLoader.load(AbstractEntityLoader.java:71)
	at org.hibernate.loader.entity.AbstractEntityLoader.load(AbstractEntityLoader.java:65)
	at org.hibernate.persister.entity.AbstractEntityPersister.load(AbstractEntityPersister.java:3212)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener.loadFromDatasource(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:496)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener.doLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:477)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener.load(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:227)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener.proxyOrLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:285)
	at org.hibernate.event.def.DefaultLoadEventListener.onLoad(DefaultLoadEventListener.java:152)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.fireLoad(SessionImpl.java:1080)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.internalLoad(SessionImpl.java:1028)
	at org.hibernate.type.EntityType.resolveIdentifier(EntityType.java:623)
	at org.hibernate.type.EntityType.resolve(EntityType.java:431)
	at org.hibernate.engine.TwoPhaseLoad.initializeEntity(TwoPhaseLoad.java:140)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.initializeEntitiesAndCollections(Loader.java:899)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:774)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:271)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doList(Loader.java:2273)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.listIgnoreQueryCache(Loader.java:2151)
	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.list(Loader.java:2146)
	at org.hibernate.loader.hql.QueryLoader.list(QueryLoader.java:448)
	at org.hibernate.hql.ast.QueryTranslatorImpl.list(QueryTranslatorImpl.java:363)
	at org.hibernate.engine.query.HQLQueryPlan.performList(HQLQueryPlan.java:196)
	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.list(SessionImpl.java:1258)
	at org.hibernate.impl.QueryImpl.list(QueryImpl.java:102)
	at org.hibernate.ejb.QueryImpl.getResultList(QueryImpl.java:236)
	at com.looxhd.dpmam.server.beans.FileBean.findFileInstanceByName(FileBean.java:85)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor330.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeTarget(MethodInvocation.java:122)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:111)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainerInvocationWrapper.invokeNext(EJBContainerInvocationWrapper.java:69)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InterceptorSequencer.invoke(InterceptorSequencer.java:76)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InterceptorSequencer.aroundInvoke(InterceptorSequencer.java:62)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor317.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.PerJoinpointAdvice.invoke(PerJoinpointAdvice.java:174)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor.fillMethod(InvocationContextInterceptor.java:72)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor_z_fillMethod_14740287.invoke(InvocationContextInterceptor_z_fillMethod_14740287.java)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor.setup(InvocationContextInterceptor.java:88)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor_z_setup_14740287.invoke(InvocationContextInterceptor_z_setup_14740287.java)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.connectionmanager.CachedConnectionInterceptor.invoke(CachedConnectionInterceptor.java:62)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.entity.TransactionScopedEntityManagerInterceptor.invoke(TransactionScopedEntityManagerInterceptor.java:56)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.AllowedOperationsInterceptor.invoke(AllowedOperationsInterceptor.java:47)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.tx.NullInterceptor.invoke(NullInterceptor.java:42)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.stateless.StatelessInstanceInterceptor.invoke(StatelessInstanceInterceptor.java:68)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxPolicy.invokeInCallerTx(TxPolicy.java:126)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxInterceptor$Required.invoke(TxInterceptor.java:194)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxPropagationInterceptor.invoke(TxPropagationInterceptor.java:76)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.RunAsSecurityInterceptorv2.invoke(RunAsSecurityInterceptorv2.java:94)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.RoleBasedAuthorizationInterceptorv2.invoke(RoleBasedAuthorizationInterceptorv2.java:201)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.Ejb3AuthenticationInterceptorv2.invoke(Ejb3AuthenticationInterceptorv2.java:186)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.ENCPropagationInterceptor.invoke(ENCPropagationInterceptor.java:41)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.BlockContainerShutdownInterceptor.invoke(BlockContainerShutdownInterceptor.java:67)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.currentinvocation.CurrentInvocationInterceptor.invoke(CurrentInvocationInterceptor.java:67)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.EJB3TCCLInterceptor.invoke(EJB3TCCLInterceptor.java:86)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer.invoke(SessionSpecContainer.java:182)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.session.SessionSpecContainer.invoke(SessionSpecContainer.java:240)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.proxy.impl.handler.session.SessionProxyInvocationHandlerBase.invoke(SessionProxyInvocationHandlerBase.java:188)
	at $Proxy150.findFileInstanceByName(Unknown Source)
	at com.looxhd.dpmam.server.beans.BalancerBean.isInstanceExisting(BalancerBean.java:123)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor333.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeTarget(MethodInvocation.java:122)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:111)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.EJBContainerInvocationWrapper.invokeNext(EJBContainerInvocationWrapper.java:69)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InterceptorSequencer.invoke(InterceptorSequencer.java:76)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InterceptorSequencer.aroundInvoke(InterceptorSequencer.java:62)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor317.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.PerJoinpointAdvice.invoke(PerJoinpointAdvice.java:174)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor.fillMethod(InvocationContextInterceptor.java:72)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor_z_fillMethod_14740287.invoke(InvocationContextInterceptor_z_fillMethod_14740287.java)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor.setup(InvocationContextInterceptor.java:88)
	at org.jboss.aop.advice.org.jboss.ejb3.interceptors.aop.InvocationContextInterceptor_z_setup_14740287.invoke(InvocationContextInterceptor_z_setup_14740287.java)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.connectionmanager.CachedConnectionInterceptor.invoke(CachedConnectionInterceptor.java:62)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.entity.TransactionScopedEntityManagerInterceptor.invoke(TransactionScopedEntityManagerInterceptor.java:56)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.AllowedOperationsInterceptor.invoke(AllowedOperationsInterceptor.java:47)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.tx.NullInterceptor.invoke(NullInterceptor.java:42)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.stateless.StatelessInstanceInterceptor.invoke(StatelessInstanceInterceptor.java:68)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxPolicy.invokeInOurTx(TxPolicy.java:79)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxInterceptor$Required.invoke(TxInterceptor.java:190)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxPropagationInterceptor.invoke(TxPropagationInterceptor.java:76)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.RunAsSecurityInterceptorv2.invoke(RunAsSecurityInterceptorv2.java:94)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.RoleBasedAuthorizationInterceptorv2.invoke(RoleBasedAuthorizationInterceptorv2.java:201)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.security.Ejb3AuthenticationInterceptorv2.invoke(Ejb3AuthenticationInterceptorv2.java:186)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.ENCPropagationInterceptor.invoke(ENCPropagationInterceptor.java:41)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.BlockContainerShutdownInterceptor.invoke(BlockContainerShutdownInterceptor.java:67)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.aspects.currentinvocation.CurrentInvocationInterceptor.invoke(CurrentInvocationInterceptor.java:67)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.interceptor.EJB3TCCLInterceptor.invoke(EJB3TCCLInterceptor.java:86)
	at org.jboss.aop.joinpoint.MethodInvocation.invokeNext(MethodInvocation.java:102)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.stateless.StatelessContainer.dynamicInvoke(StatelessContainer.java:438)
	at org.jboss.ejb3.session.InvokableContextClassProxyHack._dynamicInvoke(InvokableContextClassProxyHack.java:53)
	at org.jboss.aop.Dispatcher.invoke(Dispatcher.java:91)
	at org.jboss.aspects.remoting.AOPRemotingInvocationHandler.invoke(AOPRemotingInvocationHandler.java:82)
	at org.jboss.remoting.ServerInvoker.invoke(ServerInvoker.java:897)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.completeInvocation(ServerThread.java:768)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.processInvocation(ServerThread.java:721)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.dorun(ServerThread.java:548)
	at org.jboss.remoting.transport.socket.ServerThread.run(ServerThread.java:234)
Caused by: org.jboss.util.NestedSQLException: Transaction is not active: tx=TransactionImple < ac, BasicAction: 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31 status: ActionStatus.ABORTED >; - nested throwable: (javax.resource.ResourceException: Transaction is not active: tx=TransactionImple < ac, BasicAction: 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31 status: ActionStatus.ABORTED >)
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:95)
	at org.hibernate.ejb.connection.InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.getConnection(InjectedDataSourceConnectionProvider.java:71)
	at org.hibernate.jdbc.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:446)
	... 142 more
Caused by: javax.resource.ResourceException: Transaction is not active: tx=TransactionImple < ac, BasicAction: 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31 status: ActionStatus.ABORTED >
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.TxConnectionManager.getManagedConnection(TxConnectionManager.java:370)
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:497)
	at org.jboss.resource.connectionmanager.BaseConnectionManager2$ConnectionManagerProxy.allocateConnection(BaseConnectionManager2.java:942)
	at org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.WrapperDataSource.getConnection(WrapperDataSource.java:89)
	... 144 more

14:51:25,061 ERROR [org.jboss.aspects.tx.TxPolicy] javax.ejb.EJBTransactionRolledbackException: org.hibernate.exception.GenericJDBCException: Cannot open connection
14:51:25,061 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.BasicAction_40] - Abort called on already aborted atomic action 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef31
14:56:35,173 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TransactionReaper_18] - TransactionReaper::check timeout for TX 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef37 in state  RUN
14:56:35,174 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.BasicAction_58] - Abort of action id 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef37 invoked while multiple threads active within it.
14:56:35,174 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.CheckedAction_2] - CheckedAction::check - atomic action 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef37 aborting with 1 threads active!
14:56:35,176 WARN  [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.logging.arjLoggerI18N] [com.arjuna.ats.arjuna.coordinator.TransactionReaper_7] - TransactionReaper::doCancellations worker Thread[Thread-13,5,jboss] successfully canceled TX 0:ffffc0a8b20a:126a:4d319306:4ef37
```

Passiert übrigens während von einem Client (läuft momentan zum Entwickeln auf dem selben Rechner) ein Verzeichnis mit ca. 100000 Dateien durchgegangen wird und jede einzeln mit dem Jboss abgeglichen wird. Es gibt also recht viel Anfragen am Stück.


----------



## MySelV (18. Jan 2011)

Hi,

dein Transaction Management läuft nicht ganz rund. Irgendwo wird eine Session geschlossen, die eigentlich noch aktiv ist. 
Möglich ist z.B., dass 2 Anfragen die gleiche Transaktion nutzen (die erste war wohl noch nicht fertig...). Wenn die erste nun endlich ihre Arbeit getan hat, wird die Transaktion beendet und die 2. Anfrage steht ohne Transaktion da. DAs ist aber nur eine Möglichkeit. Wo der Fehler genau liegt ist schwer zu sagen - dazu bräuchte man die Hibernate Konfiguration und wie du Transaktionen nutzt.

Grüße
Erik


----------



## FArt (19. Jan 2011)

Könnte es sein, dass dir die Connections ausgehen? Erhöhe doch mal die Zahl an der DB und/oder an der Datasource.

Manchmal kommt der TM auch durcheinander, wenn bei CMT eine Transaktion explizit beendet wird bzw. eine Connection geschlossen wird.... obwohl das eigentlich wenn ich mich recht erinnere vom JBoss normalerweise verhindert und mit einer Exception quittiert wird...


----------



## bronks (19. Jan 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Könnte es sein, dass dir die Connections ausgehen? Erhöhe doch mal die Zahl an der DB und/oder an der Datasource ....


Kann das echt passieren? Ich dachte, daß in so einem Fall auf die nächste freie Connection gewartet wird?


----------



## MySelV (19. Jan 2011)

Hi,

FArt hat Recht, das könnte auch der Fehler sein. Ja das kann vorkommen, ich hatte es letztes Jahr in einem Projekt mit PosgreSQL. Damals waren die Connections leer und es hagelte ähnliche Exceptions. 

Grüße.


----------



## FArt (19. Jan 2011)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Kann das echt passieren? Ich dachte, daß in so einem Fall auf die nächste freie Connection gewartet wird?



Die Zeit, wie lange auf eine freie Connection gewartet wird ist ebenfalls konfigurierbar. Wenn dann immer noch keine Connection zur Verfügung steht (weil zu wenige frei gegeben werden oder einfach zu viele warten), bekommen diese eine Exception.

Sieht aber nicht wirklich danach aus. Sieht danach aus, als ob Transaktionen durcheinander gekommen sind. Bei CMT ist das normalerweise nicht möglich, jedoch wenn man bei CMT selber mit Connections udn Transaktionen versucht zu arbeiten oder wenn man das Transaktionshandling grundsätzlich selber übernimmt... und dann nicht konsistent ist.
Werte mal die Logfiles aus und überprüfe, wann Transaktionen (mit ID) geöffnet und wieder (über commit oder rollback) beendet werden. So findet man die Inkonsistenz.


----------

